# Incra Miter 5000 - A tale of delight



## PurpLev

Thanks for the review - I think you meant "squaring the SLED to the table was easy" and not the "saw" in the 3rd paragraph.

I'll validate and second the precision and repeatability of the Incra Miter gauges.. I have their 1000SE and find it very valuable.

I would like however to know more about the added versatility and values of the 5000 sled as opposed to their other miter gauges ? what do you find better/easier/etc about this 5000 model, then the 3000 model? or the 1000 model?


----------



## griph0n

Fantastic Customer service too. My 1000SE started to shift a bit on the pin. I emailed and they replied with some questions/suggestions. I checked again with no luck. I finally wrapped the centre pin in teflon tape and the shifting stopped. After a quick email… the replacement parts are in the mail. Very happy customer


----------



## PCorl

I have this same miter gauge and agree with your review 100%. Nice review.


----------



## Duckarrowtypes

I just set up my Incra 1000SE today on the SawStop. I've never been more pleased with a new tool since I first put a battery in my Wixie gauge! Small wonders.

I too would like to know what you have to say about the sled. I debated getting the model 5000 because of the sled but ultimately opted for the cheaper and simpler 1000SE. Thoughts?

Jon


----------



## KTMM

I have this sled, and as a matter of fact, I sold my radial arm saw and miter saw shortly after getting it. I have found that it does everything I need that those two tools were used for. The only drawback is that it doesn't take voice commands and sharpen the saw blade while cutting…...


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## Cajunrotor

Just saw this review after seeing one offered on CL. Guess I'll have to dig into the "cookie jar" again!

Oh, yeah- GREAT review!


----------



## Iggles88

Is the miter 5000 all one piece or is it a miter gauge and a sled? I want to buy it but I need to be able to use it as just a miter gauge without the sled like the miter express can do


----------



## Pie

For some time now I have wanted to build a crosscut sled. I have managed to procrastinate (actually been busy renovating basement) long enough and let Santa (or Mrs. Santa) bring me one for Christmas. After researching online for some time about crosscut sleds, I came across a website about sliding rails etc.. on table saws that make cutting straight or angled cuts easy and accurate. I couldn't afford something like that due to space and cost, so I read about INCRA's miter sled that can be a crosscut sled and a miter sled. 
Now the decision to spurge on the 5000 or piece together a system. Santa splurged and I am glad he did. This sled rocks, last might I had to cut a 10" x 8' x 3/4" board so I put it on the 5000, locked it down and voila!. I give this product a 9.99999 only because the instructions are really good, they aren't perfect. One caveat, is that my saw is a Left Tilt saw and the 5000 is delivered for a Right Tilt saw. Nooooo Proooblemmmoooo, just move the miter gauge to the left hand side of the sled. All holes are predrilled , so it was easy. The reason I did not give this a 10 is because the instructions are written for Right Tilt saws, so my brain had to say "left" when the instructions said "right". Grrrr…


----------



## Peteybadboy

It is now on my list.


----------

